# Photoshop Logo in After Effects 3D Logo



## Andre267 (14. September 2013)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Logo in Photoshop CS6 erstellt und würde dieses sehr gerne in ein After Effects 3D Logo ("umwandeln"). Wie mache ich das am klügsten?


----------



## sight011 (15. September 2013)

Hi Andre,

a) schlauer ist es immer ein Logo in Illustratotor oder einem anderen Vektor-Programm zu bauen. Weil das Logo dann aus Pfaden --> Mathematischen Gleichungen besteht --> diese lassen sich beliebig groß skalieren --> diese lassen sich i nder Regel auch besser Cross-Medial weiter verarbeiten.

Wenn Du Illustrator nicht hast gibt es noch ein Programm Namens "Inkscape" das soll recht gut sein und ist Open-Source.


b) wenn Du dann Pfade hast kannst du diese mit verschiedenen Hilfsmitteln in AFX plastisch umbauen -- mit einem Plug-In von Andrew Kramer soltle das ganz gut gehen:

http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/biohazard_logo/


c) Poste doch auch noch einen Screenshot deines Logos - vielleicht können wir dir hier im Vorfeld schon ein paar Tipps geben, damit die "Umwandlung" nachher auch Problemlos klappt.


Vg sight


----------



## Andre267 (15. September 2013)

Ich habe auch Illustrator, aber würde das gerne so einfach wie möglich umwandeln/umbauen.


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2013)

Na bei dem Logo hat man das doch ruckzuck in Illustrator in Pfade umgewandelt.

Und dann bist du viel Freier!


----------

